# Police Officer Don Bishop



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Donald Bishop*

Town of Brookfield Police Department, Wisconsin

End of Watch: Friday, April 12, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 32
*Tour:* 2 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 4/12/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
Police Officer Don Bishop suffered a fatal heart attack while responding to a burglary call at approximately 11:00 pm.

He suffered the heart attack while driving near the intersection of Jaclyn Drive and Sierra Drive. His patrol car left the roadway and struck a tree. Other responding officers immediately pulled him from the vehicle and began CPR. He was transported to a local hospital where he was later pronounced dead.

Officer Bishop had served with the Town of Brookfield Police Department for two years and also served as a part-time officer with the Village of Eagle Police Department. He had previously served as a reserve officer with the Mukwonago Police Department.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief Chris Perket
Town of Brookfield Police Department
645 North Janacek Road
Brookfield, WI 53045

Phone: (262) 796-3798

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21773-police-officer-donald-bishop#ixzz2QNUeWZud


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Bishop


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Bishop


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

